

Want to disrupt a huge and dated market? - mrkmcknz

The hedge fund industry is screaming for innovation.<p>This is a market that literally hemorrhages money and will spend a huge amount of money for product that solve pain points.<p>A conversation with a small fund manager provided the following insights: CRM sucks and is a market there for the taking, marketing platforms don't exist, in house communication tools are costly for smaller funds and end of month reporting is expensive and ugly.
======
ig1
Why not go to the Fintech hack weekend in London next month, probably the best
place to find cofounders.

------
true_religion
I've been working in this area as well, if you'd like to discuss it further...
shoot me an email.

